# Der p1rm1n an Board ;)



## p1rm1n (26 Dez. 2007)

Hey Leute,
Freu mich auf dieses Forum gestoßen zu sein, hoffe ich werde hier einen angenehmen Aufenthalt haben


----------



## nevada (26 Dez. 2007)

Welcome to the House!


----------



## AMUN (26 Dez. 2007)

Das der Aufenthalt on Board so angenehm wie möglich wird dafür sorgen unsere Stewardessen die im knappen Minni Erfrischungen und Gebäck reichen









Willkommen on Air celebboard und viel Spaß beim Posten

Grüße
Amun


----------



## Katzun (26 Dez. 2007)

hallo p1rm1n,

schön das du uns gefunden hast, wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns

bei fragen einfach ne pn 

gruss,

katzun


----------



## Muli (30 Dez. 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal einen schriftlichen Handschlag zur Begrüßung und viel Spaß an Board wünsch ich dir!


----------



## 111333555 (30 Dez. 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß wünsche ich dir hier!


----------

